# Suggestions to create PDF magazine



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone can tell me the best way of creating a pdf magazine (like at what size and in which software design the magazine), because i have seen various free online magazines and if you zoom till 300% you hardly see any pixelated image and text is also very clear so, suggest me the size, software for pdf magazine.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

PDF is an adobe format and Acrobat is the tool that creates it.

But you can go with free alternatives. Open Office www.openoffice.org will write pdf files and it costs you nothing.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

For years I've been using pdf995 which is a hack that when you "print" in the "send to which printer" box you can select pdf995 and it creates a PDF file for you.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey..you misunderstood my question. I am not converting a doc or any file in pdf format. I want to create a magazine which will be in pdf format...so which software is best for designing and Adobe photoshop can be used for that.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Unless you buy the Adobe product you cannot create PDF files, you can only convert them to PDF


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You could just make it as a DOC and use PDF995, CutePDF or OpenOffice to make a PDF. Otherwise your best bet is probably Acrobat.


----------



## nomaan (Jun 16, 2003)

I think there is a lot of confusion here.
You can't make PDF files the same way you make txt file, word files, etc. 

PDF is basically a format you convert some other format too.
So, if you're making a magazine (PDF version), you have to use some other program to make the original document, with text, pics, etc. Then when you're done, you convert that file to a PDF file.

As for the zooming to 300%, with images, its possible if they're vector graphics. As for the text, i'm not sure. I think postscript is the best text format to use. But then again, I'm not that aware.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Acrobat edits/saves PDFs directly.


----------

